# 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics- NO PINK EYE



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

This is not really an emergency, I hope it is okay to post here.

My new alpine doe has these coughing fits lately.
I noticed her doing it on sunday and thought it was strange.
I have never heard them cough before, if that is what it is.
I haven't heard her do it since Sunday...until today.
I heard her do it about 2-3 times. She will move her head down and her stomach up as she coughs. She will cough 6-10 times and then stop.
Maybe she has a cold? She is doing really well otherwise (eating like a horse and pushing other goats around). She doesn't really have a runny nose either, that is no snot coming out, it is a little wet (I think that is from her drinking water). If this is a cold what should be done? I have been giving warm water more often hoping this would help.
Would you guys want a temp on her too? I can get it if you want, but not until tomorrow or Saturday. I might just buy a cheap one at Walmart if I can't find a good digital one at TSC.

Also my 2 big girls (Macy & Abigail) both seem to have watery eyes and it is pink around the tear duct area. Is this pink eye? How do I know for sure if its pink eye or not? Is it something I should worry about?
Also if you guys need a pic I can get one.

I don't know if this will help but the lady I got all 3 from said they are ready for worming around Jan 1st and I should use safeguard. I will get some safeguard, should I worm them early?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

Also- My first thought was that she was choking. Then when she did it again I wasn't so sure.
I have never really heard a goat cough so am not sure if this is the way they cough or not.
She is also an eager eater. I read online that some goats are eager eaters and choke a little.
Could this be what it is, being that she doesn't have any other cold symptoms?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

I would always get a temp whenever anything is different/off. Walmart digital is fine that is what I use.

I would suspect possible lungworm. I do not think Safeguard treats that. I personally would use Ivermectin.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

Is Ivermectin safe for pregnant does? She is around 1 month pregnant.
I will get a temp on her tomorrow. We have a rite aid 6 miles from here if I can't get to Walmart or TSC.

Would it be good to worm her soon, as in this week. Or should I wait until Jan 1st to worm her?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

You may be getting ready to find out why quaranteening new animals is so very important. That 30 days allows you to make sure they aren't ill, get your testing done for CAE, redo vaccines, and make sure they aren't carrying any parasites that will be introduced to your herd and pastures.
Coughing by its self isn't much of a symptom. When she's coughing helps. Lungworm is a dry cough that is worse during active times. Choking is usually during or right after eating or drinking. There are also goats that have damage from previous pneumonia attacks that cough their whole lives. Allergies also and sometimes they just cough.
Pinkeye is usually weeping eyes with obvious discharge. 
Nothing ever always follows the rules though. All you can do at this point is watch close and hope they didn't bring anything really nasty to your other animals. 
Ivermectin is considered safe for pregnancy. I prefer to wait til 50 days bred to use anything but, in this case it might be prudent to go ahead and worm. Do you have a seperate area you can use for a worming stall? Putting them away from the rest while they are passing the eggs may help keep the parasites out of your herd and pasture. 
You can also put Neosporin or a drop of Penicillian in the irritated eyes and see if it helps.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

I have a separate pen I can worm them in. I didn't think to separate them before adding to the herd, as they all seem so healthy with sleek coats(and the breeder took care of testing and worming). I guess it isn't safe to always assume. I will call the breeder and ask if she had any pneumonia attacks or allergies.
I did notice that it is mostly when she is eating hay that she coughs. I haven't noticed it at all when they are outside getting exercise or when she is active.

This is a very poor video- but I found a vid of a coughing goat that sounds just like her when she coughs. The exact same thing I tell ya.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

Wow, I feel sorry for that goat. I think she's coughing because of the tension on her collar that looks too tight to begin with, coupled with poor care I'm thinking that goat is probably not real healthy. The commentary is interesting.

I have one that coughs when he's eating hay. He tries to stick his nose to the bottom to get the best stuff and breathes in more dust and chaff then the others. I have another that occasionally tries to commit suicide eating alfalfa pellets too fast. Hopefully that's all it is, a quirk. Coughing while eating hay usually is dust. If that's the only time she coughs, it's probably not too big of a worry.

I could buy the most expensive goats from the most highly rated farm in the country and they would still go into quaranteen. They are coming from somewhere else and the germs and parasites that are normal for them and where they lived are not normal for my farm and my herd.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

Quarantining goats is a MUST!! Even if they look healthy...because you just never know! Definitely separate the two that might have pink eye *somewhere dark as light makes it worse and painful* LA200 is usually used for pink eye. It is VERY contagious so use gloves as you can get it from the goats.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

She could be coughing from lungworms or it could be dust in the hay if you say she mostly coughs when eating. You could try lightly watering the hay down (just a little mist to get the dust off) and see if she quits.

Pink eye, IMO, is nothing to mess with. It won't cure itself and is pretty painful (just like if you get pink eye). I have heard it can cause abortions. I had a doe get pink eye when she was 4 months bred. Eye lids were red and swollen on the inside, very watery eyes. I began treatment immediately, per the vet she was given Naxcel 2 x a day and had antibiotic eye ointment 3 x a day. I kept her in our mostly enclosed horse trailer as it was darker in there and better on her eyes. During treatment, she went completely blind in both eyes. They were milky blue and I thought for sure she would never see again. After about a week of treatment she came out of it and got her full vision back, eyes even looked normal. She did not lose her kids and I didn't have any other abortions that year or any years after. If I remember right we treated her for 2 weeks.

Pink eye will go bad quickly and usually spreads to both eyes and is highly contagious. If you suspect they have pink eye and not just dust in their eyes or irritation, I would separate them and try to flush their eyes out with an eye cleaning solution. If you can get to Tractor Supply they have a product for horses called Clear Eyes. It is just sterile water but works great to flush the eye. You can get terramycin ointment for the eyes also, but it is pretty expensive ($15 for a little tube). I think there are some other pink eye products that also work pretty well. If you ask someone at TSC they should be able to help you if you suspect pink eye.

Can you take some pics of their eyes up close? Try folding the top eye lid back to see if it looks red and swollen, if it is they are either irritated or they have pink eye. With eyes it is always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

Ivermectin is said to be safe in pregnancy. I worm all new incoming goats pregnant or not with it 2 times. Might not be lungworm but you don't want any parasites she may have to spread to your herd.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 that might have pink eye*

These are bad pics...sorry cheap camera.
I will get more when I can use my bad camera.

See hows its kinda pinkish near the eye. It is not the eye ball itself.
I am hoping it is just irritation, they aren't sensitive to light.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Can't tell much from the photos. Are the eyes cloudy? Is it both eyes on the goat?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*



freedomstarfarm said:


> Can't tell much from the photos. Are the eyes cloudy? Is it both eyes on the goat?


They are not cloudy, in fact the eyes themselves look good. It id just that triangular area of the tear duct that is pinkish and their eyes water a lot.
I think it is all 3. Maybe their eyes just water a lot?

Here are more pics.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Also it is both eyes on all 3.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Can someone please tell me what pink eye looks like, the symptoms?
I would assume that itching would come along with pink eye and I saw Macy itching her forhead( near the eyes).
I am a little concerned if this is pink eye and if it is how to treat it?
Can I give something that is safe for pregnant does that would be okay to use if they don't have it?
Right now their eyes are very watery and have little blobs of mucus in about one eye of the 2 does in question.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

http://www.google.com/search?q=pink+eye ... 21&bih=820
http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0088/UNP-0088.pdf

Start treating with either Neosporin or Penicillian in the eyes. Biomycin or LA 200 would work also. If it doesn't get better you'll need to do a course of Biomycin and watch the rest of your herd closely. How many of your goats are pregnant?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

All four dairy does are pregnant. 3 of which are new. I am thinking the 4th doe is getting it...not good. I should have separated them. How long do you think treatment will last? The 2 boer goats I have usually stay in the other joined pen and stay away from the dairy goats. I just made room in my other pen and will put the new ones in there for worming and treatment...hoping none of the others got it.

Neosporin is a cream...how will that work for treating the eyes?

Also if this truly is pink eye...how does a goat get it? The herd I got them from didn't have any new additions in a while (last year they got one from PA).


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Treatment can last a few days to a week or maybe even longer...Goats get pink eye from flies. Which is why the summer is usually when pink eye hits. I would treat everyone just in case (that is what we did when we had pink eye go around) never hurts to treat everyone.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Also none of those pics look like what they have..maybe it is a really bad case in the pics?
It looks closer to this pic 
http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X ... ,r:12,s:17

Sorry its such a long link. Maybe it is not quite that bad. On that forum they said something about the color of the "goop". I will have to check but I think its a brownish color.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

So...now it's 2 days later and you haven't seperated the sick goats or started any kind of treatment? Hmmm

Okay so, it's either irritated eyes or it's pink Eye.
Pink eye in goats is not the harmless infection it is in humans. It is a systematic disease that can cause herd losses. It often shows up in newly bought goats because they are stressed and they were born with the organism carrying it around until they were stressed enough for it to take over. it is passed by flies during outbreaks, sexually by infected bucks, and from mother to kid in ureo.
It can be causes by Clamydia or by Mycoplasma. The treatment for each is different. The only way to tell for sure which one it is, is to send eye swabs to a diagnostic lab to be tested. Every state has these labs and it saves a lot to learn to use them.

Clamydia starts out as an outbreak of pink eye. It gets better and everyone forgets about it. Until all the does start slipping their babies at @ day 120. Often people treat the does and save the kids BUT, they forget to treat the kids, who are born with it and they forget to treat their buck who is passing it sexually. Once it's in your herd it is a whole herd management problem to get rid of. 
I recently worked with a freind for several weeks to help her rid her Boer herd of Clamydia. She bought in a group of 17 doelings a couple of which ended up getting pink eye. It got into her main herd and she didn't even know until the abortions started. As soon as the second doe aborted we started a proactive treatment plan involving loading doses of Biomycin and then feeding of tetracycline pelleted food to ALL goats for 6 weeks until the last doe kidded. By the time the results from the fetus came back from the lab, we already had living kids on the the ground and the abortions had stopped. Knowing for sure that they had Clamydia, we knew we were treating them right, and we knew that the kids being born were infected. At weaning, each kid group was penned and treated. By being proactive she only lost 2 pregnencies out of 73 does and she knows that her buck, coming up doelings, and market animals are clean. 
Mycoplasma I haven't experienced. I know that Tylan 200 is the anibiotic of choice for it. I know it can cause some weird syptoms in kids and can completely destroy herds of Camelids. Other then that I can't can't tell you how it might be different from Clamydia.

Neosporin is easy to use in the eyes. You hold they eye open and squeeze a ribbon of it over their eye. It sticks to their eyelids and in the corner of their eye and melts covering the eye. If you want you can hold the lower lid open and squeeze it in the pocket insuring that it can't be blinked away. Just remember that you can spread the disease on the tube of Neosporin. It's better for each goat to have a seperate syringe for applying anything. Ointment protect the eye better, making it feel better for longer then liquid.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

I have separated them...today. My wether was in the other stall and I just put him "away" and moved these in. I will try to find a local lab(and see if a vet can do it?) and will start eye treatment. I can't worm them yet, as I don't have my own car or license, so it is frustrating when I can't get to places. I am trying to get in contact with the breeder...she said she has "everything" on hand and if I need something to call...but she has her phone off. I can't get the wormer until tomorrow but I going to pick up some neosporin and start with that today.

I would NOT want any losses in my herd, I am trying to get treatment started asap.
I am having a neighbor come over (raises goats for a long time) today (hopefully) and see if he thinks it is pink eye.

:angry: I wish I would have separated them when I got them...I didn't think they were sick at the time and I thought separating them was for sick goats only(next time I will do 30 days).I learn too slow. I hope they and the kids will be okay.

Also that other doe hasn't coughed again since that day.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Okay I went up to rite aid and got neosporin and a thermometer.
I treated both does with the neosporin. I find it hard to "blob it in" as I have heard people say. I washed my hands and used disinfecting wipes and used my finger to get it in the eye. Disinfected again before doing the other one. I said I will have someone come out to look at their eyes...I think it would a waste of their time.
I was just hoping that somehow it wasn't pink eye, as I was dreading that. Turns out it has to be pink eye. It has spread to another doe, so if it was just an irritation it would not spread. Tomorrow I will be treating at least 4 of them..might do all 6 just to make sure. When I get to the feed store I can get penicillin and the ivermectin paste.

Has anyone used colloidal silver drops for pink eye? I know a neighbor, who has about 30 stray barn cats (a big animal lover who takes in cats), had pink eye go through his cats and he used silver drops in the eyes.

Also I got a temp on 2 of the new does. The one that had the cough (or choke) has a temp of 100.9 and the other one (Macy) has a temp of 101.9.
Isn't this rather low? It is 10F right now and the water was frozen (freezes quickly when so cold), could this have anything to do with a low temp? I read that a goats temp is between 102 and 104 (plus or minus .5 degrees) when healthy. I am going to bring more hot water out for them around 11 or 12 (as what I brought out just now might be frozen by then). Also they were not cold at all as far as I can tell (no shivering and very very active...these big girls go absolutely CRAZY when they see the milk stand- easy to get them up there for me to work on them).

Also I am assume I need to treat 2 times a day right? After the eye clears up and looks normal I should not stop treating until I know from the lab it okay right?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Sorry for the cut and paste, trying to cook dinner.
LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml) - Over-the-counter broad-spectrum antibiotic. Thick (use an 18 gauge needle and give SQ over the ribs) and may sting. Oxytretracycline 200 mg/mL must be used to treat abortion "storms." No vaccines are available to treat abortion diseases in goats and no off-label vaccines are effective in preventing abortion diseases in goats. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is the goat producer's only choice. Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, because an abortion-causing organism can cause one strain of Pinkeye. Used both injectably for all Pinkeye and topically (in non-ulcerated eyes) for Pinkeye. Effective in treating hoof rot/hoof scald infections. Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is called Biomycin. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is sold under several brand names; check the content label for correct 200 mg/ml strength. Turns a dark red when opened and air enters the bottle, but if kept under controlled climatic conditions and used before the expiration date, it should work fine.

Most say Pen won't work. It must be treated systematically just in case you can't get an organism back from a lab.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

I don't know how to give shots. I also don't have any needles. Do you know if I would be able to find them at a farm store...if not I will have to wait for it to come in the mail.
I will have to get my neighbor over to teach me how (gotta learn it at some point).
I am not understanding something...is LA 200, Maxim 200, and Biomycin the same thing?
You list 3 things and say both.

How must it be treated systematically? What steps? Just the LA 200 and neosporin...what else?
I am hoping to get to TSC tomorrow.

I heard somewhere that LA 200 isn't safe for pregnant does?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

Yes LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomicin are all OXytetracyline 200mg/ml. Biomycin does't have the stinging carrier of LA 200
and this part "Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, because an abortion-causing organism can cause one strain of Pinkeye".
Abortion storms are worse then the yellow teeth caused by tetracycline.

The both was you give the shot and put some in their eyes, if you're using neomycin instead that's fine. Drop it in a cup of hot water to walk out to the barn. It will flow better warm.
There is another way to treat this that doesn't give them tetracycline in early pregnancy and will buy you some time. If you're interested PM me and I'll outline it for you tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*



> Sorry for the cut and paste, trying to cook dinner.
> LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml) - Over-the-counter broad-spectrum antibiotic. Thick (use an 18 gauge needle and give SQ over the ribs) and may sting. Oxytretracycline 200 mg/mL must be used to treat abortion "storms." No vaccines are available to treat abortion diseases in goats and no off-label vaccines are effective in preventing abortion diseases in goats. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is the goat producer's only choice. Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, because an abortion-causing organism can cause one strain of Pinkeye. Used both injectably for all Pinkeye and topically (in non-ulcerated eyes) for Pinkeye. Effective in treating hoof rot/hoof scald infections. Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is called Biomycin. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is sold under several brand names; check the content label for correct 200 mg/ml strength. Turns a dark red when opened and air enters the bottle, but if kept under controlled climatic conditions and used before the expiration date, it should work fine.
> 
> Most say Pen won't work. It must be treated systematically just in case you can't get an organism back from a lab.


 I recommend ...having a vet come to your place and take a look at them and test at least one.. for that disease.... before attempting to inject LA200 this early on.. in pregnancy.... 1 month along... is way to early to give... if you are only guessing and is very risky to use on pregnant Does....... it is best to make sure before doing this.... :hug:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

When my doe had pink eye the vet prescribed Naxcel for her. He was a horse vet and didn't know much about goats, but he knew eyes. She was about 3 1/2-4 months pregnant though. If you have a vet come out they should be able to give you an antibiotic eye ointment that might be easier to use. It usually comes in a small tube that will come out in a little ribbon like goathiker described earlier. I would definately keep an eye on their eyes (no pun intended) for any changes, good or bad. Like with treatment for any thing else, it is usually best to continue with it for a few days after symptoms are gone. A vet would be able to tell you better how long to give them antibiotics.

If you are home I would put ointment in their eyes 3 x a day, might make them a little more comforatable.

I would also go ahead and treat all of your goats on the property, even if they haven't come in contact with these ones. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*



toth boer goats said:


> > Sorry for the cut and paste, trying to cook dinner.
> > LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml) - Over-the-counter broad-spectrum antibiotic. Thick (use an 18 gauge needle and give SQ over the ribs) and may sting. Oxytretracycline 200 mg/mL must be used to treat abortion "storms." No vaccines are available to treat abortion diseases in goats and no off-label vaccines are effective in preventing abortion diseases in goats. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is the goat producer's only choice. Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, because an abortion-causing organism can cause one strain of Pinkeye. Used both injectably for all Pinkeye and topically (in non-ulcerated eyes) for Pinkeye. Effective in treating hoof rot/hoof scald infections. Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is called Biomycin. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is sold under several brand names; check the content label for correct 200 mg/ml strength. Turns a dark red when opened and air enters the bottle, but if kept under controlled climatic conditions and used before the expiration date, it should work fine.
> >
> > Most say Pen won't work. It must be treated systematically just in case you can't get an organism back from a lab.
> ...


I thought I heard something about it being risky with LA 200 for pregnant does.

I would very much like to get a vet out..it would end my confusion and know more about what to treat it with. Unfortunately I don't have a lot of money to spend. Every cent is invested into these goats. I have an order of 75 bales of hay coming soon ($225) and am trying not to cut into the money. I need to have the hay and feed for them during the winter. Who knows if I will be able to find hay in January. I wouldn't want them to run out of hay in the dead of winter.

If I can work something out I will get a vet out. I will if fact call her...at least I would know what she treats other goats with it and where to get it.

I am going to treat it as best I can for 2 weeks minimum and see if its gone by then. I could also send in a swab sample to a lab to test it to make sure there isn't anything still there, after treatment?

Also for one doe it seems to be helping a lot. For the other one there is just excess white/cream colored mucus. I don't know if this is from the neosporin or not. But for her the eye itself is not getting worse.

I am hoping after I get a job to set aside $250 emergency money that I could use for a vet (keep some cash just in case). For times like this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coughing goat and 2 maybe pink eye? Eye pics*

I hear ya...and know how hard it can be.... :hug:

Sometimes a vet may work out a payment plan with you.... it doesn't hurt to ask... I pray that they will.... ray:

If you can't afford to have all the goats checked...have the vet look at the one that is the most ill...... that way... it is just one goat....but... be sure to tell the vet that all have the same symptoms...so... if there are any meds to give.. that it can be given to all......

It is cheaper to take the goat into the vet but... I remember that you said you didn't have any way of transportation..... so... if there is a way to get one of them there..... that would be cheaper.....

Yes... LA200 is very dangerous to give to goats... early into their pregnancy...that is why I suggested.... a vet to test them....because it will be very heartbreaking ...if it isn't that disease ...as it will not have a good outcome for the their future babies... :hug:

I pray... that all ...will work out for you and your goats.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So I will not be needing a vet to see them.
I brought the one doe (Abigail) over to be rebred by another buck and the breeder look at it and said it wasn't pink eye.
She also checked all the does that were with mine before I bought them and they don't have it either.
This lady has 40+ goats and knows a lot about them so I think she would know if it is or isn't.
She said to keep doing what I am doing, which is neosporin treatment 2-3 times a day. She said get the big tube and use your finger to apply it and make sure it coats the eye good, which is what I have been doing.

I am so glad they don't have it. Does this mean they can go back with the rest of the herd?
I have a hay order coming so won't be able to worm them till Jan 1st anyways. I could then pull them out and worm them then.
Also the coughing thing she said is a goat thing...or at least for these. I have seen the other ones do it and they are just "too active" and eat too fast. Also I saw them do it when they get excited.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Good that you were able to have someone look at them for you. If they just have irritated eyes I don't see why theuy can't go back. Everyone has already mingled anyway. If you're not going to worm anyone until January, I would do a whole herd worming at that time instead of just the three if they need it.
You know, you don't need expensive equipment to do your own fecals. The microscopes made for kids projects are strong enough as long as they have a light. Fecaling is easy to do once you learn what things look like.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May just be a cold in the eyes.... but you should see improvement real quick..... i

Alot of coughing isn't normal for goats.... 

It could be
lungworms
allergies
Old bout with pneumonia.. that left scar tissue
CAE- which is very contagious

I don't take coughing lightly... if they cough once in a while.. that is normal and OK..

If they cough all the time or frequently ...that is not good....if they cough when or after they run....not good either.... 
If it is lungworms...I hate to say... that without immediate treatment ..it can continue to scar the lungs ...creating more issues....


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

It isn't a lot of coughing. I have noticed it only once for last week. Not noticed it for this week.
I think it could be something in my hay? Because the breeder said she didn't notice coughing when she had them.
My hay is good hay (not dusty) but is very weedy.

Also in my last post when I said coughing..I meant sneezing. I do not know why I said coughing.
I asked her about the sneezing that they do when eating hay and such. Sometimes they just love hay or get excited apparently. Then there is the choking thing, sometimes they eat too fast. I think I was confusing coughing with choking. I think she was choking on hay or something. She has only done it 2 or 3 times and it has been when eating hay.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Also, I will treat it as if it is Lung worm...I think that might be better safe than sorry.
I am going to TSc soon and will see how much ivermectin costs. I will try to worm them asap considering the possible lung worm..so may borrow some money from my lil brother to do this. I have thought about it and it may be better to worm them sooner rather than later. Yes the whole herd probably should be wormed...Would it be easier to do 3 now and 3 in Jan? Or is it better to do all at once? How long do they need to be in another pen to pass the eggs?

I will be doing my own fecals starting in late winter/early spring. I can get a decent scope for 50-100 used and if I see a good one near by (and have the money) I will buy one. I really would like to know what I am up against before treating. I guess right now I should just treat it, as I have no other way of knowing whats there.

As for the CAE, I am going to test my whole herd for CAE.CL, and Johnes before anyone kids...that way the kids can be sold from a CAE and CL free herd. I will probably do this in early Feb so I can get results back before Feb. 26th (when the first doe kids). Does that sound like a good plan?

It may be possible that Abigail had a run in with pneumonia. I never asked the breeder but she has had her since she (the goat) was a kid.
She said when she got her she was skin and bones and she revived her. She is looking very healthy now.
That was about 2 years ago that she was so bad. She has since matured into a really nice doe with an extra tall and long body.
If this is true, can it come back? Or is it just scar tissue?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivermectin horse paste is cheaper and works the same. Triple the goats weight to dose.

Im with goathiker when it comes to treatment of pink eye and would follow that same advise. Loosing pregnancies to Chlamydia is worse then the possible yellowing of the teeth cause by the oxytetracyline used to save the kids! There is nothing that says la 200 (oxytetracyline) cause them to abort or causes other birth defects other then the yellowing of teeth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Im with goathiker when it comes to treatment of pink eye and would follow that same advise. Loosing pregnancies to Chlamydia is worse then the possible yellowing of the teeth cause by the oxytetracyline used to save the kids! There is nothing that says la 200 (oxytetracyline) cause them to abort or causes other birth defects other then the yellowing of teeth.


 From the pics... it doesn't look like pinkeye to me....

Her Doe is only 1 month pregnant...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a link from here about LA200

http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto ... f=26&t=674


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Also, I will treat it as if it is Lung worm...I think that might be better safe than sorry.
I am going to TSc soon and will see how much ivermectin costs. I will try to worm them asap considering the possible lung worm..so may borrow some money from my lil brother to do this. I have thought about it and it may be better to worm them sooner rather than later. Yes the whole herd probably should be wormed...Would it be easier to do 3 now and 3 in Jan? Or is it better to do all at once? How long do they need to be in another pen to pass the eggs? it is always better to do all the goats at once...I am not sure how long you need to wait before you put them all together...

when you worm all at once...then you can keep track easier.... :wink: 

I will be doing my own fecals starting in late winter/early spring. I can get a decent scope for 50-100 used and if I see a good one near by (and have the money) I will buy one. I really would like to know what I am up against before treating. I guess right now I should just treat it, as I have no other way of knowing whats there.A good investment..

As for the CAE, I am going to test my whole herd for CAE.CL, and Johnes before anyone kids...that way the kids can be sold from a CAE and CL free herd. I will probably do this in early Feb so I can get results back before Feb. 26th (when the first doe kids). Does that sound like a good plan? Yes it does sound like a good plan so at least you will know their status...

It may be possible that Abigail had a run in with pneumonia. I never asked the breeder but she has had her since she (the goat) was a kid.
She said when she got her she was skin and bones and she revived her. She is looking very healthy now.
That was about 2 years ago that she was so bad. She has since matured into a really nice doe with an extra tall and long body.
If this is true, can it come back? Or is it just scar tissue?Scar tissue always remains.. once it happens...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There are also generic Ivermectin horse pastes with the same strength of the same drug you can use that also.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I outlined him a plan privately that involved treating the pregnant does starting at day 100 of their pregnancy using Aureomycin, which very safe during pregnancy and is used whenever there is an organism threatening abortion even in humans. His would be difficult to just treat the whole herd as the pregnant does range from 80 days pregnant to just being bred. 
By now true Pink Eye should have progressed into recognizable syptoms. Hopefully it will work out all right for him.
If nothing else, the lesson we all must learn about quarantining new purchases may, in this case,have turned out not to be as harsh as it can be sometimes.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys that isnt pink eye ... The picture shows a thickened third eyelid ... Could be dust irritation, stress from transport and moving house, increased sun exposure (he said they werent used to being outside) amd/or normal for these individual goats (ive had some like that before).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Guys that isnt pink eye ... The picture shows a thickened third eyelid ... Could be dust irritation, stress from transport and moving house, increased sun exposure (he said they werent used to being outside) and/or normal for these individual goats (ive had some like that before).


 Thank you keren...that is what I was thinking :hug:


----------

